# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Внешние отчеты и обработки 1С Предприятие 8.1

## maxilove

1. Восстановитель нумерации кассовых документов (ПКО и РКО) - (Бухгалтерия предприятия 1.6)
Реализована возможность работы в режиме проверки и собственно самого восстановления нумерации.

СКАЧАТЬ с turbo.to

СКАЧАТЬ с DEPOSITFILES.COM

2. Исправляет все возможные ошибки по счетам расчетов с контрагентом, делает Дт-овое сальдо на Активном счете и Кт-овое на пассивном. кроме того зачитывает все суммы по контрганету и договору. сворачивает 60 и 62 счета. умеет работать с документами взаиморасчетов или без них. Первым этапом обработка сворачивает + и - по Дт-у или Кт-у счета, вторым Перебрасчвает + или - с Дт,а или Кт,а счета в зависимсти от Вида счета, Активный или пассивный, и третьим зачитывает Аванс или Оплату в большую сторону.

СКАЧАТЬ с turbo.to

СКАЧАТЬ с DEPOSITFILES.COM

3. Обработка позволяет отобрать документы для перепроведения на основании различных признаков и выстроить нужную последовательность, тем самым сокращая время на приведение учета в актуальное состояние.


 СКАЧАТЬ с turbo.to

СКАЧАТЬ с DEPOSITFILES.COM

4.  Обработка для закрытия авансов по счетам 62.02 и 60.02 . Сделана для тех случаев, когда объем данных большой и перепроводить ВСЕ документы - процесс очень  длительный.



 СКАЧАТЬ с turbo.to

СКАЧАТЬ с DEPOSITFILES.COM 

5. Проверка сумм уплаты страховых взносов для отчета в ПФР
(1C 8.1 ЗУП, БП, КА, УПП)

СКАЧАТЬ с turbo.to

СКАЧАТЬ с DEPOSITFILES.COM

_Добавлено через 7 минут 15 секунд_
Отчет подобный типовому Ведомость по товарам на складах в УТ, но с возможностью выбора склада. Показывает итоги по складам и группам товаров.
(для 1С Бухгалтерия 8.1 ред 1.6). Очень удобен для менеджеров. 


СКАЧАТЬ с turbo.to

СКАЧАТЬ с DEPOSITFILES.COM

----------

egvv (09.12.2012), mikkotl (23.11.2012), Мышка (15.01.2014)

----------


## sava.str

> 5. Проверка сумм уплаты страховых взносов для отчета в ПФР
> (1C 8.1 ЗУП, БП, КА, УПП)


файл удален по обеим сылкам. перезалейте пожалуйста.

----------


## f_a_v_o_r_i_t

файл удален по обеим сылкам. перезалейте плиз.

----------


## Tutmus

Уважаемые форумчане, помогите пожалуйста, нужна обработка для выборочного переноса документов из одной базы в другую, базы идентичны 1С 8,2. Заранее благодарен.

----------

777a5 (31.07.2013)

----------


## 777a5

перезалейте ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!!:yes:

----------


## paladinK

помогите скачать пожалуйста кто может...
срочно нужна 
новая Декларация по земельному налогу для 1С 8.1
http://infostart.ru/public/105840/

---------- Post added at 09:46 ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 ----------

помогите скачать пожалуйста кто может...
срочно нужна 
новая Декларация по земельному налогу для 1С 8.1
http://infostart.ru/public/105840/

----------


## sin2004

Доходы и расходы сравнить http://infostart.ru/public/201867/
Может быть найдется у доброго человека)

----------


## conced

Помогите пожалуйста скачать http://infostart.ru/public/88847/ - Отчет "Сверка кассовых и фактических расходов для БГУ". Благодарю.

----------


## Vadim06121984

Добрый день. Помогите скачать http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/726356/

----------

